# Withdrawal time..



## lilfarmangel (Oct 24, 2012)

This question could have gone under any one of three forums. If I posted under the wrong one, please, please, please move. 

I have searched and searched and haven't found any information on a withdrawal time for meat with Ammonium Chloride. Is there a withdrawal time?

On that same topic, does Ammonium Chloride pose a danger for preg. does?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do not believe that there is a withdrawal time for that. It is safe for pregnant goats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

No there is not a withdrawal time for meat.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

No withdrawal time and yes it is safe for pregnant goats.


----------



## Kesha Whiteley (Sep 5, 2017)

Do you know if this goes for 4h as well on the no withdrawal too?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Withdrawals are the same no matter at the fair or for 4H. Unless they specify that they want AC listed, I wouldn't.


----------

